# Stevensweert / Roermond / Maasplassen



## sore (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

am vergangenen Wochenende habe ich mich das erste Mal am Fischen in den Niederlanden versucht (nach einer mehrjährigen Angelpause in D). Dafür haben wir uns den Visvijver in Stevensweert (bei der Straße "Eiland") ausgesucht.

Jedoch war den ganzen Tag, vom frühen Mittag bis zum Abend, kein einziger Biss zu verzeichnen (ein Platzwechsel brachte auch nichts). Ich bin meist auf Raubfisch gegangen (je nachdem Jig / Spinner / Crank) - nichts, weder an den verkrauteten Randbereichen noch an den Gewässerkanten. Mein Kollege ist mit Made+Pose losgezogen, auch da war nichts zu vermelden.

Jetzt suchen wir in der näheren Umgebung schöne Plätze. Zum einen habe ich den Huyskensplas gesehen (https://maps.google.de/maps?q=huyskensplas+stevensweert) bzw. daran anschließend den Plas Brandt. Alternativ gäbe es auch noch die Asseltse Plassen bei Roermond.

Habt ihr einige gute Vorschläge, wo es uns das nächste mal hin verschlagen könnte? Dankeschön!


----------



## Sascha777 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Stevensweert / Roermond / Maasplassen*

Hallo

Also ich kann euch das Bunkerhaven in Maasbracht empfehlen. Ich angle dort entweder am Kanal oder an der Maas, nachts, mit Feederruten, sind schöne Brassen, Rotfedern und auch paar kleine Welse. Fische beissen aber leider nur nachts.


----------



## CKBW (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Stevensweert / Roermond / Maasplassen*

Es gibt dort in der Ecke enige schöne Plätze, da müsst ihr einfach mal rumfahren ;-), imomment ist es extrem schwer, man hört aus vielen Ecken und Leuten das momentan nicht viel geht.


----------



## Friba (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Stevensweert / Roermond / Maasplassen*

Hallo Angelfreunde,Ende Juni 2018 bin ich für 2 Wochen in Stevensweert und habe mein eigenes Angelboot mit E-Motor dabei. Gibt es hilfreiche Tipps für die Gewässer in der Zeit?
Danke jetzt schon für evtl. Tipps!
Friba ;-)


----------



## wilhelm (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Stevensweert / Roermond / Maasplassen*

Hallo Friba, schau dir mal die Gegend westlich von Stevensweert an.
Ich würde mir auch die Belgische Angellizenz holen.
Siehe hier: https://vvvmiddenlimburg.nl/de/locatie/marec
Und hier: http://www.angelsport.be/angelscheine/


----------

